
Graphite Software Releases a New Android ROM for Nexus 5 - JeffRt
http://www.securespaces.com/WP2015/
======
JeffRt
This also has Hidden Space Apps available from the Google Play store ...
create a hidden virtual phone on your Nexus 5
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=graphitesoftware&c=ap...](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=graphitesoftware&c=apps&hl=en)

------
JeffRt
Having a hidden Tor space on the device is one of the cool features of Secure
Spaces but there are more things you can do as well. Check out the website for
more details.

------
frankctia
Just flashed my Nexus.... test driving the Hidden Space now!

------
frankctia
Can I stay completely anonymous? Can I use one of these spaces for apps like
Tor?

~~~
micah94
Check out the sample spaces link:
[http://www.securespaces.com/WP2015/index.php/sample-
spaces/](http://www.securespaces.com/WP2015/index.php/sample-spaces/)

